# reef shop coming to burlington!



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

just thought id give those who didnt already know the heads up

http://www.coralreefshop.com/


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Super exciting!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Should open soon, this is Shaun " Mr. Wilson" Wilson's new store.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sigh, another good place out of my immediate vicinity. (if it isnt NAFB or SUM, it's now this place!)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got to drive From Acton to anywhere... You need a tissue?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Ive got to drive From Acton to anywhere... You need a tissue?


I hear ya and definitely understand, for a lot of the places they are farrrrr away. In the case of Burlington, we are about the same distance away. (give or take a few kms. I google mapped Etobicoke to Burlington vs Acton to Burlington, so it all depends where in the area we are)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha now all the TO folks will have to make the run out to Coral Reef and ORG, just like we've always had to make the trip out to SeaU and NAFB! Here's hoping they're good...


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

when do they open?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Haha now all the TO folks will have to make the run out to Coral Reef and ORG, just like we've always had to make the trip out to SeaU and NAFB! Here's hoping they're good...


its about time, it was getting pretty depressing hearing about all the awesome stuff out in T.O


----------

